# Eef bomblet



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just thought i'd post what Eef did for me.

i bought his groups 2 CDs, and in the package he included some cigars from his stash and a free comic booklet with some really fuggin hilarious comics (i've only had time to glance, but they are damn funny).

thanks a lot, eef!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

closer up of the cigars...

THANK YOU!!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

dude. you're the man for buyin the cds. now, stick on in the player, read the comic, and smoke a stogie. Have an eef experience. 
-eef


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

lol... i had to cover up the cover art of your comic...
in case nobodies seen it, think of the movie "there's something about marry", and then think of a cows udders...

i got my neighbor coming over soon for a smoke, so i might have to peruse the book if he shuts up long enough for me to enjoy the smoke or book (which almost never happens).


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Way to go Eef.......looks like a nice bomb.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i bought the CDs because i was listening to some clips at one of his websites and liked the sound.
so, now that i have them, i listened to the first one while i made numerous trips to the storage shed with my wife (we're having our basement finished). she use to listen to "hair bands" of the 80s, and isn't too hip to my musical tastes. 

she asked, "this is one of those colleg type alternative bands, huh?"
my reply, "i guess you could call it that."

i didn't get to listen to it as loud as i wanted, but it still sounded great.

i popped in the 2nd CD and played the song that Eef sings on... sounds good, my man.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't know what it is, but the word "bomblet" just makes me feel all weird and tingly inside 

Good job Eef, your bomblet landed on an awesome BOTL who is every bit as generous as he is bald


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> who is every bit as generous as he is bald


 :fu :fu :fu :fu


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeh I believe what I said in the package was "not really bomob.. more like a fire cracker"

Of course, the very next day I got a shipment of cigarbid winnings in which I would have gladly included.

It feels wierd bombing being the young, unknowing ape I am. It doesn't even feel right that this should get the glory of a bomb... it's just, you know, a gift from one BOTL to another.

And thanks IHT, I sing on most of the songs- we're a "co-lead vocals" band so eventually you'll distiguish the voices, my frined Moon (who hates cigars with a burning fury) sings in the more nasally, youthful sounding voice, mines the more aggresive, raspy voice. He grew up on ska and pop punk, I grew up on grunge rock... that's what happens.
-eef


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Has anyone looked at the video here http://lunaractive.com/htm/newsupdates.htm

I laughed my ass off. These guys are talented.

Oh yeah I listened to the freebies he has listed on the site and I'm buying the cds too..


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> your bomblet landed on an awesome BOTL who is every bit as generous as he is bald


 :r MAO........


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

uh oh you found the video!


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Is that a DA-38 you guys are recording to? ouch.

Good luck with the new record.. if you need anything, drop me a line.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

haha actually, that video is like a year or more old at least. And we never really recorded to that except a few times for practice. I don't know my stuff, but the recording studio our drummer owns was put together by a german guy who is retired, bu used to build studios for Frank Zappa and the Eagles and people like that. It's a $60,000+ mini studio. 

The new record we mention on that video is the one released in november. Our crowd pull has about quadrupled since then too... at least in our area.

SO what do you do Meatyhand- produce? 
-eef


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

eef said:


> SO what do you do Meatyhand- produce?


*nods affirmative*


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

may I hear some of your work?


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

eef said:


> may I hear some of your work?


sure, pm me your address and I'll throw together some kind of sampler and send it out to ya. As long as you _do not_ copy any of them. :bx


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

KingMeatyHand said:


> sure, pm me your address and I'll throw together some kind of sampler and send it out to ya. As long as you _do not_ copy any of them. :bx


Hey Meaty, what kind of production do you do?

Eef...maybe I'll just fire up that video on Sunday, stick it on repeat, then smoke a couple stogies. It'll be like you're right here. Which reminds me. Have you guys ever played at the Meow Meow which has now changed to Loveland? Seems like it might be your kind of place.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

balls in a cup? i could send you some juice for that... made fresh... kinda like _jerk_ chicken, only it would be choked.... oh, and mine is powdered now...


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks IHT.... I'll remember that... u 

Funky- yeah we had a gig there once and things fell through and haven't gotten a second chance since. It's a bummer it shut down. Our buddies Core 13 played there allot.
-eef


----------

